# Going outside (and inside and outside and inside and outside....)



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I guess it depends on your set-up...rather you have a fenced yard or need to walk her on a leash when going outdoors. We have a fenced yard so mine have always gone out whenever they asked and stayed out until they asked to come back in (unless it's bedtime, I'm getting ready to leave or other reasons for not wanting them out).


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Growing up, we had a large back yard so we would let the dogs in or out as they asked, and it wasn't a big deal except on the days they can't make up their minds. At the moment, we haven't got a fenced yard, so Ben goes out on a long leash in the yard and on walks two or three times a day. For the yard, we have a regular schedule that we've worked out so he goes out when we come home (if we've been out) or mid-afternoon (if we haven't) and again after dinner, but otherwise he only goes out on our regular morning and evening walks. He usually only pees 3 or 4 times a day (though he'll pee numerous times on some of our walks, if he's in marking mode) and poops once - midway through our long walk. Some of his back yard trips are only to sniff the edges and roll in the grass. He is very adaptable. When we are travelling, we have no regular schedule, and he's just learned to go to the bathroom any time he gets a chance. Once we worked out a schedule that works, he stopped even asking to go out, except to remind us when it's time for his walk.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

When Duke wants to play he'll do the in and out thing trying to get me to come out and join him. When he wants more treats he'll do the in and out thing because I always make him sit when he comes in so I can wipe his paws and he gets a treat. Sometimes I think these guys are too smart for their own good! I always let him out though because I don't want it to be the one time I refuse to let him out he ends up having an accident.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

It's called "let me out, I need to come back in" at my house.

Max has a thing about drinking water inside. He'll want out to get a drink, then want back in. Drives me batty!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

laprincessa said:


> It's called "let me out, I need to come back in" at my house.
> 
> Max has a thing about drinking water inside. He'll want out to get a drink, then want back in. Drives me batty!


OMG, Hank does the same water thing:uhoh: Never have figured that one out!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

The let me in so I can go back out syndrome...I think you'll find if you set up a schedule where he's given time to do his business and does it you'll be pretty comfortable not having to let him out at every request. A little more exercise might also be helpful, these dogs of ours can get pretty creative when they're bored.


Pete & Woody


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Willow52 said:


> OMG, Hank does the same water thing:uhoh: Never have figured that one out!


I bought one of those Drinkwell fountains. I clean it religiously. I change the filters. I put ice cubes in it. Max looks at it - and goes to the door like he will DIE if he can't go out. So I open the door - and he walks directly to the water bowl and drinks like he's spent three days in the desert. 

And then wants back inside.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

My dad's Yorkies do this. All. the. time. And they are VERY loud about it.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I taught Dee Dee to ring the bell and now I hear the dang thing every half hour sometimes. I think it's a common pet thing, cats do it too, especially young ones that get bored and want some attention or change of scenery. 
I just let her out and back in unless I really know she just went and doesn't need to go then I say no and pray I'm not wrong!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

laprincessa said:


> I bought one of those Drinkwell fountains. I clean it religiously. I change the filters. I put ice cubes in it. Max looks at it - and goes to the door like he will DIE if he can't go out. So I open the door - and he walks directly to the water bowl and drinks like he's spent three days in the desert.
> 
> And then wants back inside.


They are such characters! My first golden would only drink out of our pool. We finally just took his water bowl up. Wyatt is not allowed water in the house because he is a sloppy drinker. Water literally runs out of his mouth when he is done, so he has to ask to go outside to drink.

Op if you have a safe fenced in yard I would let him out when he wants out but if he wants in right away just ignore him. Let him stay out a little longer each time, he will finally stop the constant in and out. My boy will want out just to lay in the sun when we are home.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

We have a different door issue. Casper goes to the door, but he won't go through it. Not even to go for a walk! He will stand at the back door, sit, and scratch to come in. We open the door and he does not budge. He doesn't want to play. If we go out, he still stays at the door. I can't figure out what weird training message he may have gotten as a puppy. I've been trying to teach him to come in and out on command. I haven't tried very hard, so haven't made much progress.


----------

